# Geophagus "Red Head" or Orange or Pindare in a 90 gal



## rscotti (Sep 22, 2016)

How many of either Geophagus sp. "Red Head" or Orange or Pindare can I put in a 90 gal. 5? and still have a peaceful community tank with Tetras? will the Colombian or Diamond work (large group)? or what is better? and what cats will work and how many? since the eartheaters sift the sand (using PFS) will any corys work?

Thanks,


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

5 is fine. If you want to spawn them then I would not recommend any tetras. But if you are just looking for a nice display I would recommend Serpae, Emperor, or Lemon Tetras.

Cory cats are also fine and like a fine sand bottom. Just about any of the warmer water varieties will do. Duplicareous, Sterbai, or Green Lasers would be my choice.

Andy


----------



## rscotti (Sep 22, 2016)

Just looking for a nice display not looking for fry to keep and why not the other Tetras? I was looking at bigger Tetras the Emperor would work, thanks.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Just personal preference. No real difference in temperament between any of them.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I've got 6 G. Altifrons in a 150 with 6 angelfish and about 50 cory cats. The geos are sand sifters so they are no danger to the cory cats or any large tetras. Corys need to be kept in schools, so I would get at least 6. My favorites are the adolfoi/duplicareous group. I would also go with whichever geo species is the smallest. They need to be kept in small groups, and my 6 Altifrons in a 150 are pushing the limit. I have 4 emperor tetras in my 90 and I really like them. You can also go with Congo tetras which will stay near the surface and out of the way of the geos.


----------



## rscotti (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks, I will keep the Tetras from SA and will do the corys, I have always liked them. The Red head, Orange or Pindare are the smallest I have seen?


----------



## rscotti (Sep 22, 2016)

Could I also add a pair of Laetacara sp? or small group? I will leave out the cory cats, to many bottom feeders.


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

I would be cautious on getting a group of red head / orange heads. I have seen some really big ones that would be too big for a 90 gallon as a group. I would go with the Pindare's especially if you're really wanting to put other fish in the tank like the Laetacara.

I really like the red heads but I didn't get them for my 90 gallon just because of how big I have seen some of them get even though I know that most sites list them as topping out at 6" or 7".


----------



## rscotti (Sep 22, 2016)

Ok I thought the Red Heads were smaller? Pindare's seem to be hard to come by, what about a group of Bolivian Rams (6 or so?) add back some corys, add a pair of Laetacara sp? or small group? have a group of large tetra's and add a Peckoltia, would all that work better?

Thanks


----------



## Granamyr (Dec 16, 2015)

http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/ge ... ange-head/

here they have the orange head showing as 10". A group of 5 of those in a 90 gallon with as thick as they are would take up a lot of space. granted that's going to be full adults and will take a long time to get to that point. I'm not sure why they have that reputation for being smaller though than other geos. Long term I think they need a 6' tank to be happy.

you could easily house 6 bolivians in your tank as long as you have plenty of decorations. Not sure how they would do with the Laetacara though I've never had them and they would be competing for the same space. I'd fear if you had pairs of both and they both tried to breed near each other it would be difficult


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Bolivians are pretty mellow. I've had as many as 5 in my 90 with no problems.


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

i have geo tapajos (orange heads), my largest is definitely 6"+. you could keep a group in a 90 for a while but its too small long term. its the 4' foot print that gets ya. i have my last pair (full grown, 5" and 6"+) in my 60 g with a 5' length and i feel like if i had no wood in there i could maybe keep 2 pairs in there but i wouldnt keep 5 or 6 indviduals. a group of bolivians would work great and corys will work with anything that wont eat them, you can fit a lot in a 90. side note i kept diamond tetras in my geo tank for a while and i loved the colours together. one of my favorite tetras.


----------



## rscotti (Sep 22, 2016)

Ok so maybe just a group of Bolivians, group of Corys, group of Tetra's was thinking either Diamond, Columbian or Lemon and the Peckolita and call it a good day.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Please avoid serpae tetras. They nipped my winemilleri long trailer :x After replacing them with red phantom tetras, the railer finally grew again :thumb:

And perhaps avoid rummy-nose tetras, too. They'll get eaten. Too expensive for snacks! :lol:

Wide body tetras such as red phantom or lemon are safe.


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

rscotti said:


> Ok so maybe just a group of Bolivians, group of Corys, group of Tetra's was thinking either Diamond, Columbian or Lemon and the Peckolita and call it a good day.


that stock will definitely work out fine. the bolivians will probably chase each other around but thats normal and healthy they have lots of space in there to get out the way. the problem i find with a standard 90g is that its tall and you might want something for the middle. i would try to find some branches or a longer piece of driftwood to put in there to fill it in a bit. if you wanted to do an angel, festivum or something you could easily fit that in also


----------



## rscotti (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks I do have a large and long piece of driftwood and some big rocks that fill the tank nicely (I think) and still happen a large open bottom space with PFS.


----------



## rscotti (Sep 22, 2016)

And changing out the Peckolita to having a few Bulldog Pleco's.


----------



## rscotti (Sep 22, 2016)

I was going with Bolivians but I think I will go with Pindare's, some Cory's and some Tetras.


----------



## rscotti (Sep 22, 2016)

Meant Biotodoma Cupid not Pinare, I think they will be better?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Biotodoma would be a good choice.

Not familiar with bulldog plecos, but peckoltia are a good choice as they have a similar diet, so not risk of bloating from a wrong diet.


----------

